# DDOS Attack



## Null (Nov 23, 2014)

Someone paid real money for a botnet attack against the forums.

Although inconvenient for most of us, it's a particularly fun occasion for me. I'll be playing around with our server config to try and mitigate the damage. I've already curbed it quite a bit. The board will be much slower than usual until I figure something out.

Hang in there Kiwis.


----------



## AnchuentProphecy (Nov 23, 2014)

do you know who did it?


----------



## Dicktory (Nov 23, 2014)

thank you based null


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Nov 23, 2014)

AnchuentProphecy said:


> do you know who did it?


I can think of a handful of lolcows who would do something like this.


----------



## derpi (Nov 23, 2014)

'-' paid real money
Actual cash
For a Ddos '-'
That's
Sort of pathetic


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 23, 2014)

So they pretty much paid money for something to not happen.

Neat.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 23, 2014)

AnchuentProphecy said:


> do you know who did it?


Xalver, Jcrowley, Peppy, The one hairline guy, /cow/, every banned member, take your pick


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 23, 2014)

I haven't noticed any drop in loading speed


----------



## LOLlolcow (Nov 23, 2014)

It must have been TJ. That dude has mad 1337 hacking skills.


----------



## Null (Nov 23, 2014)

AnchuentProphecy said:


> do you know who did it?





Dr. Meme said:


> Xalver, Jcrowley, Peppy, The one hairline guy, /cow/, every banned member, take your pick








*Their names aren't important.*

Though seriously, don't dignify these people with attention.


----------



## RecordStoreToughGuy (Nov 23, 2014)

ONO I am slightly inconvenienced by this.


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 23, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> So they pretty much paid money for something to not happen.
> 
> Neat.


Better use of money than buying a supporters thing here.


----------



## c-no (Nov 23, 2014)

Would that DDOS be the 505 error? I did get that after logging in though only for a second.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 23, 2014)

Null said:


> Someone paid real money for a botnet attack against the forums.


Oh . Haha, that's when you know you've made it.


----------



## Male (Nov 23, 2014)

Osfos Is back
All of your briefs are in deep shit now


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Nov 23, 2014)

I've made fun of organizedlikejen/Jen Ross a few times in lolcow. Maybe her rich ass husband Donald paid someone. She's been bitchin' about her haters lately, lol.


----------



## Have a Pepsi (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm experiencing absolutely no affects. Wonder who it is? I'd have to say TJ, or maybe an SJW who doesn't like our discussion of SJ's. Is there anyone more likely?


----------



## Ification (Nov 23, 2014)

Weird, the forums seem fine to me. That must've been a short DDOS attack.

Edit: Nevermind, the forums went down on me for a moment.


----------



## Infinity (Nov 23, 2014)

Have a Pepsi said:


> I'm experiencing absolutely no affects. Wonder who it is? I'd have to say TJ, or maybe an SJW who doesn't like our discussion of SJ's. Is there anyone more likely?



I've heard Vade has paid people to do their dirty work before or whatever.

I don't really care who it is, I just want to see all the cows claim it was them simultaneously.


----------



## Cid Highwind (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't see any slow loading speeds.  Looks like yet another failure on the part of the white knights to defeat that which is just, true and honest.


----------



## Null (Nov 23, 2014)

Ification said:


> Weird, the forums seem fine to me. That must've been a short DDOS attack.


Yeah they gave up as soon as I onlined the server. I don't think they even paid, they just organized some babby's first DDOS.

Locking thread.


----------



## Null (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Null (Nov 24, 2014)

I will be modifying the server configuration for the next few hours. Odd errors are to be expected. I can't really explain what or why for security reasons (I fucking get to say that unironically, how cool is that?).


----------

